# [US NR] Noah Arthurs 38.02 3BLD



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

Finally got one with decent execution =D

Here's my first solve:


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2013)

Haha, awesome! It was weird to not have a sub40 from the US.


----------



## Veerexx (Feb 3, 2013)

Noah, you are absolutely an incredible inspiration. Keep it up.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome, your getting down to an official sub-30! Slowly but surely.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, congrats.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome, congrats! (again)


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 3, 2013)

Just working your way down to sub WR.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Noah Arthurs 38.02 3BLD US NR (again...)*

congrats lol


----------



## moralsh (Feb 3, 2013)

You're doing a Sergei Bubka with the 3BLD US record, congrats!


----------



## applemobile (Feb 3, 2013)

Well deserved ,but i can see you breaking this again.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 3, 2013)

I need to get faster at bld. Soon the nr could be like the WR. Almost impossible to beat.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 38.02 3BLD US NR (again...)*



applemobile said:


> Well deserved ,but i can see you breaking this again.



Me too!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yay, Noah!

What's the longest streak of NR's ever for one person? I know Lin Chen has gotten a really big streak of WR's.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 3, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Yay, Noah!
> 
> What's the longest streak of NR's ever for one person? I know Lin Chen has gotten a really big streak of WR's.



Feliks has streaks of 12-13 for 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and OH.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 3, 2013)

emile?


----------



## Electric Charge (Feb 3, 2013)

Dang Noah! *My name is Noah too, so I'm gonna address you as 'The Man'* I've only been cubing for a couple weeks, but I can tell that your cubing skills are AMAZING! You are the man, the Man!


----------



## Akiro (Feb 3, 2013)

I think we will see that "again..." again !


----------



## MiPiCubed (Feb 3, 2013)

I got the first 2 on video, judged a solve for the third, and it happened right behind me. I missed it. That's me in the red sweatshirt. Damn. Well done Noah.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sweet.
Too bad I couldn't be there. 
Great job.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 38.02 3BLD US NR (again...)*



MiPiCubed said:


> I got the first 2 on video, judged a solve for the third, and it happened right behind me. I missed it. That's me in the red sweatshirt. Damn. Well done Noah.



If you (or other people) want to upload any of my solves, go right ahead. Just make sure you put a link to my video of the solve in the description and post it here. I always like to see them from different angles. Just leave my DNFs alone


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 38.02 3BLD US NR (again...)*

How fast was the 2nd DNF?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> How fast was the 2nd DNF?



Like a minute and a half.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 3, 2013)

nice solve


----------



## Username (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm still trying to get my first 3BLD Success  I find it amazing how people are so good at it


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

aronpm said:


> nice solve



<3


Reconstructions!

*38.02:*

Scramble: B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' F D2 U2 L' B L F R U

Memo: x' y
Corners: OCPISVLBU = in the OCean the PIe SaVes the LaB for yoU
Edges: FSGDJITVBHP = FuSsGoD JITV BHuP

Edges (58):
[M2 ; [U L' U' , M]] (9)
[y' ; [M' , U' R2 U]] (8)
[M , D R' D'] (8)
[R' ; [U' M2 U , R']] (9)
[u' ; [M2 , U' L' U]] (10)
[x' U' R2 U ; M2] (7)
[D' L2 D ; M2] (7)

Corners (32):
[U2 , L' D L] (8)
[U' R U , L] (8)
[U R2 U' , L] (8)
[R D2 R' , U] (8)

Parity (17):
F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F


```
107	Total movecount
13	Memo time
25	Execution time
4.28	Total TPS
15	Edge Execution
3.87	Edge TPS
10	Corners + Parity
4.9	Corners + Parity TPS
```


*44.58:*

Scramble: R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U' R' D' F' U B F U L R2

Memo: x' y
Corners: QVFHWGJ = the QuiVering FiftH WaGger (dog) Joins
Edges: TPXLBWEAI flip LB RD (visual) = ToPSH(=X)iL BWEA I

Edges (68):
[z M2 ; [U L' U' , M]] (9)
[L2 ; [U M2 U' , L]] (9)
U' D2 M' D2 M U (6)
[x' ; [U L' U' , M2]] (8)
[D ; [M' , U R2 U']] (10)
[M2 , D' L2 D] (8)
R x y' (U M' U M' U M' U M)2 y x' R' (18) 

Corners (28):
[R2 ; [U' , L' D2 L]] (10)
[y' R [U2 , R D2 R']] (9)
[R ; [R U2 R' , D]] (9)

Parity:
U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' (11)


```
107	Total movecount
13.5	Memo time
31	Execution time
3.45	Total TPS
18.5	Edge Execution
3.68	Edge TPS
12.5	Corners + Parity
3.12	Corners + Parity TPS
```



Same movecount haha


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 3, 2013)

This was really cool to see in person. Great job!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 3, 2013)

What's your fastest time at home?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> What's your fastest time at home?



27.29 (sig)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 27.29 (sig)


Wow.. that's really nice. Congrats ;D


----------

